# MOYU's new plan!



## MOYU (May 24, 2014)

Feliks has broken the world record one after another by using the cube of MoYu last year . So far , his 3x3x3 average is 6.54s(which is NO.1 in the world).And the single pb is 5.66s(which is NO.2 in the world) ,it's such a pity for me all the time .

Now , in order to encourage cubers , MoYu has set up another new scholarship plan for making the best 3x3x3 cube single record .

Plan NO.1: For those who break the 3x3x3 cube single world record by using MoYu series, will get 1,960USD as reward ( about 12,000 RMB)

Plan NO.2: For those who make the best 3x3x3 cube single record within 5s , will get 3,920USD as reward( about 24,000 RMB)

The access to get the prize : The player has to submit video , and the record should be valid and listed on www.worldcubeassociation.org as well . In addition , the portraiture right of the prize winner should be allowed to be used by MoYu's product packaging , match poster , commercial ads , etc...

Each plan only have one quota , this campain will be invalid if all the quotas had been taken . 

(All participators should use MoYu series : WeiLong , AoLong , HuanYing , LiYing , DianMa and it will also be added in the list if new MoYu series product is released . )


----------



## MOYU (May 24, 2014)

good luck to the players!!


----------



## antoineccantin (May 24, 2014)

Yay, faz is probably gonna get a ton more cash soon


----------



## Iggy (May 24, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Yay, faz is probably gonna get a ton more cash soon



lol yeah


----------



## yoinneroid (May 24, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Yay, faz is probably gonna get a ton more cash soon



lol, probably like real soon


----------



## KongShou (May 24, 2014)

Why did't you just PM this to faz, mats and alex. It's not like any of us mortals have a chance.


----------



## kcl (May 24, 2014)

KongShou said:


> Why did't you just PM this to faz, mats and alex. It's not like any of us mortals have a chance.



Michal, Drew, KCIII, a lot more people..


----------



## cubeshead (May 24, 2014)

gl to feliks nah too hard


----------



## guysensei1 (May 24, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Michal, Drew, KCIII, a lot more people..



Basically anyone who is sub 10 could get a WR single if lucky enough.





cubeshead said:


> gl to feliks nah too hard



o hai i know you


----------



## kcl (May 24, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Basically anyone who is sub 10 could get a WR single if lucky enough.



This is true. The level of luck would just have to increase a lot more lol


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 24, 2014)

MOYU said:


> Plan NO.1: For those who break the 3x3x3 cube single world record by using MoYu series, will get 1,960USD as reward ( about 12,000 RMB)
> 
> Plan NO.2: For those who make the best 3x3x3 cube single record within 5s , will get 3,920USD as reward( about 24,000 RMB)



What???


----------



## newtonbase (May 24, 2014)

Nice bit of marketing from Moyu. They could get more top cubers using their products and it is already getting them talked about and it may not cost them a penny.


----------



## kcl (May 24, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> Nice bit of marketing from Moyu. They could get more top cubers using their products and it is already getting them talked about and it may not cost them a penny.



I lol'd at witeden's attempt. I can't think of anybody who uses a c5 as their main.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 24, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I lol'd at witeden's attempt. I can't think of anybody who uses a c5 as their main.



The v2 isn't that bad. As a matter of fact, it's great.


----------



## Fawn (May 24, 2014)

I think Alex is totally capable of getting WR single, really. Not sure who to root for! I'll just root for me because I'm the best cuber ever, clearly.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 24, 2014)

Jim said:


> I think Alex is totally capable of getting WR single, really.



I do believe Alex uses a Guhong V2. So unfortunately, he won't be eligible for the prize (if he sticks to the Guhong V2).


----------



## DeeDubb (May 24, 2014)

We need to fund for an AoLong for Alex.


----------



## Fawn (May 24, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> We need to fund for an AoLong for Alex.



Ha. Just make a kickstarter and then send hundreds of AoLongs.

I should totally put Moyu stickers on a Rubik's brand and give that to one of my friends. Not entirely related, but It hit me right now and I'm a bit spontaneous. I also had like infinity coffees this morning.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 24, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> We need to fund for an AoLong for Alex.



i wouldnt be surprised at all if you gave him an aolong, told him about this, and he kept using a guhong


----------



## Cubeologist (May 24, 2014)

Seeing as Feliks got a sub 4 today. He will probably get the WR single soon.


----------



## XTowncuber (May 24, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Michal, Drew, KCIII, a lot more people..



lol me? I have like <10 sub WR's.

I was thinking like Bill or Sebastian or Corny.


----------



## GlowingSausage (May 24, 2014)

dsbias said:


> Seeing as Feliks got a sub 4 today.



where did he post it?

edit: now i see...


----------



## kcl (May 24, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> lol me? I have like <10 sub WR's.
> 
> I was thinking like Bill or Sebastian or Corny.



You are DEFINITELY capable. Forgot about them, but my point was essentially what guysensei said lol. 
I average like 9.8 and I have sub WR single, it's all a matter of luck xD


----------

